# ipw2200 in 2.6.14er kernel

## someone12345

Hi!

I don't get ipw22000 working, neither as module nor built-in. The hardware is actually detected:

Nov 13 13:02:19 notebook ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.0

Nov 13 13:02:19 notebook ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

Nov 13 13:02:19 notebook ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

But iwconfig doesn't find it. I unmerged ipw2200 and ieee80211 and re-emerged ipw2200-firmware, however:

Nov 13 13:02:19 notebook ipw2200: ipw-2.2-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

Nov 13 13:02:19 notebook ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

Nov 13 13:02:19 notebook ipw2200: failed to register network device

Nov 13 13:02:19 notebook ipw2200: probe of 0000:06:07.0 failed with error -5

This may be the cause but what am I going to do to fix this?

Thanks!

----------

## dsd

was that log from when it was built in or modular?

if you built it in, it tries to load the firmware before it has mounted the root filesystem. please ensure you are posting logs from a modular build

----------

## someone12345

Doesn't matter. Whether I build it into the kernel oder load it as a module I get the same log output  :Sad: 

----------

## dgaffuri

Silly question (maybe), are you sure you have emerged the 2.2 firmware version and not a later one?

----------

## someone12345

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> Silly question (maybe), are you sure you have emerged the 2.2 firmware version and not a later one?

 

Oops. Nope, I emerged portage stable which is 2.3 :-\

----------

## someone12345

Well, anyway, this doesn't fix the problem. I emerged 2.2:

$ ls -l /lib/firmware/

total 376

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  11880 Nov 13 16:52 ipw-2.2-LICENSE

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   6472 Nov 13 16:52 ipw-2.2-boot.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 166960 Nov 13 16:52 ipw-2.2-bss.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  16334 Nov 13 16:52 ipw-2.2-bss_ucode.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 161568 Nov 13 16:52 ipw-2.2-ibss.fw

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  16312 Nov 13 16:52 ipw-2.2-ibss_ucode.fw

# cat /var/log/messages | grep ipw2200 |tail -7

tail: `-7' option is obsolete; use `-n 7' since this will be removed in the future

Nov 13 16:56:02 notebook ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.0

Nov 13 16:56:02 notebook ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

Nov 13 16:56:02 notebook ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Nov 13 16:56:12 notebook ipw2200: ipw-2.2-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

Nov 13 16:56:12 notebook ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

Nov 13 16:56:12 notebook ipw2200: failed to register network device

Nov 13 16:56:12 notebook ipw2200: probe of 0000:06:07.0 failed with error -5

----------

## dgaffuri

Are you sure that ipw2200 was built as a module this time? Is firmware loading enabled in kernel?

----------

## someone12345

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> Are you sure that ipw2200 was built as a module this time? Is firmware loading enabled in kernel?

 

# zgrep -i ipw /proc/config.gz 

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

(and a do modprobe ipw2200)

Well, firmware loading enabled...hmm...where am I going to specify this?

# zgrep -i -E "firmware|fw" /proc/config.gz 

# Firmware Drivers

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

----------

## dgaffuri

That's OK. You may try this, but it's a problem generally shown by older kernel.

```
echo 100 > /sys/class/firmware/timeout
```

Which version of udev do you have? There's a problem until 070-r1 or 071 with loading firmware. Do you have hotplug emerged?

----------

## someone12345

 *dgaffuri wrote:*   

> That's OK. You may try this, but it's a problem generally shown by older kernel.
> 
> ```
> echo 100 > /sys/class/firmware/timeout
> ```
> ...

 

udev-070-r1 (there was not a single version of udev since 058 that wasn't buggy...) and sys-apps/hotplug-20040923.

----------

## someone12345

BTW 1) loading the modules takes some seconds (!) and 2) I'd really prefer to have it built-in...

----------

## dgaffuri

Some people have firmware related problems with udev 071[/code], but for me it's all OK. The only difference is that I have sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r1. There's been a firmware related fix in udev-072, you may want to try to upgrade (or downgrade to 058).

 *someone12345 wrote:*   

> BTW 1) loading the modules takes some seconds (!) and 2) I'd really prefer to have it built-in...

 

1)   :Question:   2) I don't think it's possible, but I may be wrong.

Last, ipw2200 have been upgraded to 1.0.8 in 2.6.15-rc1.

----------

## someone12345

Well, udev-058 is apprently not available anymore  :Sad: 

----------

## lacerto

Have got precisely the same problem here..

----------

## dgaffuri

It worked for me with vanilla and Gentoo 2.6.14, but I use ipw2200 as a package because of old version in kernel (I need WPA at work). Of course If you want to try you have to disable ieee80211 and ipw2200 support in kernel. These are my versions

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.6  -debug 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw2200-1.0.8  -debug -radiotap 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-2.4  0 kB
```

I've tried with 2.6.15-rc1 too, which includes 1.0.8, and it works without problems (with firmware 2.4 too, of course).

----------

## someone12345

Well, the individual packages worked for me as well (for udev-058...). But this is about 2.6.14-ipw2200.

----------

## dgaffuri

 *someone12345 wrote:*   

> Well, the individual packages worked for me as well (for udev-058...). But this is about 2.6.14-ipw2200.

 

Yes, but I don't have anything more to suggest   :Very Happy:  . Have you tried to upgrade hotplug (if you've not already -r1) and/or udev? Or just wait for 2.6.15, ipw2200 1.0.0 is horribly broken   :Cool:  .

----------

## jancici

look in this thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-403995-highlight-ipw2200+firmware.html

----------

